# Well, I WAS looking forward to this evening!



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Kids are finally old enough to go trick or treating on their own, so I called my husband up and told him we would have about an hour and a half alone tonight and I intended to take advantage of him. I was going to meet him at the door in his favorite lingerie set and heels and everything! 

I was all sorts of excited, finally the house to ourselves and we don't just have to "go to bed early" or take care of it before we get up in the morning. Don't get me wrong, those are both great, but I was just super excited for something that we rarely get. Plus if we are doing it right before bed or before we get up, I just don't feel like I have the chance to dress up for him. Oh well!

Then my mother in law calls and says she is hurrying home from her out of town shopping trip so she can see the kids in there costumes, and she always stays for awhile. The bad part is, is that I really can't say anything because she is just out of a long term relationship and going through a rough time, not to mention how much she helps us out with the kids. 

Guess I'll have to wait for the regular old bedtime routine tonight!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

That sucks. I have 4 boys living at home, I know your pain.

At least hubby didn't turn you down.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 3, 5, 7 year olds sleeping in our family bed. I do feel you pain.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh man does that suck.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

See if MIL will take the kids at her place this weekend.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> See if MIL will take the kids at her place this weekend.


Theres an idea! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

CO_MOM said:


> I was going to meet him at the door in his favorite lingerie set and heels and everything!/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! If you were my wife, I would figure out a way to keep my mother away for the evening.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya I'd call my mom and say unless you plan on participating in a threesome I suggest you steer clear. We'll send pics of the kids. Lol


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I would just be honest. We are having a date nite. Either she can take the kids out for a long while or you can send some nice pics.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't feel like I can ask her to take the kids for awhile, as she has had the two younger ones for the last two weekends from Friday night until Sunday afternoon while we were busy with our oldest daughter. 

Kings, yes, at least he did not turn me down. We have a great sex life, though I have seemed to peak lately and he compares my drive to his when we got together, when he was 17. I would like it everyday right now, but we only do it about every other day or every two days. 

I don't know, I was just really hoping for something a little more exciting tonight to really turn him on.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ya I'd call my mom and say unless you plan on participating in a threesome I suggest you steer clear. We'll send pics of the kids. Lol


LMAO! Normally I'm ok with people wanting threesomes, but...


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> LMAO! Normally I'm ok with people wanting threesomes, but...


LOL, that one had me LMAO too!


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

This kind of story makes me not want to have kids. Besides, what happens if they come back to the house looking for more toilet paper or M-80's.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

east2west said:


> This kind of story makes me not want to have kids. Besides, what happens if they come back to the house looking for more toilet paper or M-80's.


LOL, well, we live in a VERY rural area. No neighbors for miles, so I have to drive them into our small town to trick or treat, about 7 miles away, then back to pick them up, therefore, we would have been safe! As disappointing as it is to miss this time alone, I would NEVER trade having my kids, they complete my family. It really does take alot of work when you have kids to keep the romance alive though.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

east2west said:


> This kind of story makes me not want to have kids. Besides, what happens if they come back to the house looking for more toilet paper or M-80's.


To me kids add to the fun. It's like trying to have sex and not got caught by your parents except this time it's your kids. We've giggled while locked in our bedroom saying "just a minute" as we scramble to get dressed. We flirt and try not to get caught by them. I've been known to flash him when the kids leave the room and then he has to wait till the kids got to bed.

Kids don't have to kill the fun - it's all in how you look at life. Our kids are great and we couldn't imagine life without them.

And like the OP she learns to take good advantage of that hour she had free. Kid-less people take their alone time for granted. Parents don't.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Call up MIL N-O-W and tell her flat out, "Hubby and I were really looking forward to some ROMANTIC alone time without the kids tonight. We will send you pics of the kids in their costumes and we will see you next weekend. Love you! 'BYE"

She would probably be REALLY HAPPY for you two; don't be a MARTYR, just TELL HER!


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> To me kids add to the fun. It's like trying to have sex and not got caught by your parents except this time it's your kids. We've giggled while locked in our bedroom saying "just a minute" as we scramble to get dressed. We flirt and try not to get caught by them. I've been known to flash him when the kids leave the room and then he has to wait till the kids got to bed.
> 
> Kids don't have to kill the fun - it's all in how you look at life. Our kids are great and we couldn't imagine life without them.
> 
> And like the OP she learns to take good advantage of that hour she had free. Kid-less people take their alone time for granted. Parents don't.


Haha. Unfortunately we are not among those that get aroused by the prospect of being caught.

I think I'm going to take the nuclear option, put a "Mommy and Daddy's Alone Time" sign on the master bedroom door and teach them how to read it. I'm doubt if they will forget more than once.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Have grandma take the kids out trick or treating, so you have the house to ur self =)


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well the husband could have decided to go spend time with another families kids while they trick or treat instead of coming home for the nice dinner you planned for him. Atleast it wasn't the spouse who caused it.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, we ended up just going out to eat, which was nice since we only do this about twice a year. By the time we got the kids rounded up and got home and sent grandma off, it was late. Oh well, there is always tonight. I told him when I sent him off this morning he was in for it tonight whether he liked it or not - I think he got the message!


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Good for the 2 of you for getting out it was a start. And telling him what to expect when he gets home is even better. If you can keep up the small hints through out the day...I love you, cant wait to touch you etc. Get him ready for tonight!! Have fun!!!


----------

